# tinycad diseño de circuitos



## franc0 (Mar 26, 2011)

Programa para Dibujar Circuitos Electronicos
bueno mis amigos este es mi primer aporte al foro 

​
La siguiente utilidad consiste en un programa para ayudar a dibujar diagramas de circuitos electricos ... Incluye una completa interfaz y biblioteca de símbolos para comenzar a realizar circuitos de forma sencilla ... permite imprimir los diseños, editarlos como documento de Word o como un mapa de bits PNG  muy interesante el programa les dejo el link para que lo puedan bajar


http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinycad/files/Official%20Release/2.80.03/TinyCAD_2.80.03.514_Production_Setup.exe/download


----------

